# internet listening



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

does anybody else notice the talk channels are 5 to 6 min behind the sat feed when you listen online? Or is it just me? I also have issues with channel feed's meta data not updating after a few minutes on the channels I am not on, anybody else or is it something I am doing wrong? I usually listen through firefox, is explorer having the same problems?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

It isn't just you. Music channels are a few minutes behind the live feed as well.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

This is wrong on talk radio for music it does not matter 

I will stop my Internet radio sub as talk radio is all Iistern too


----------

